# S/T tournaments



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

WE will start our Sundays May 16th at O'Shaugnessy. We rotate every Sunday from O'Shaugnessy to Griggs stsrting times are 6:30 and end at 12:30. Limits are 5for a single and 6 for a 2- man team. Enrty is $20.00 per person w/ 100% pay back. the entry includes Big bass side pot. WEE also have a 50/50 raffle each tournaments with that money used for award plaques and expences. What ever is not needed goes towards the year end fish off, which is a two day event held in late Sept. Hope to see a Llot of you there this year.

Our Tuesday nighters at Griggs will start as soon as the City get the docks in place. These run from 6:00 until 9:00 or 9:30 depending on safe light. Entry is $15.00 per person, limit is 5 per person or per team. 100% pay back as well. 50/50 is also done at these. 

Thanks everyone for supporting us all these yeasrs and looking forward to a great year.
Any questions contact us @ [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Dale. Have you started a thread anywhere for folks to work on getting partnered up for the S/T tourneys like we had talked about? It would be great if there was a thread where folks could post to find partners, full time or part time.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey that sounds like the plan there JBJ .  I may have an open seat a few times this year myself , but who knows .


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

That's exactly what I was talking with Dale about. My situation is that I am currently a non-boater and I won't be able to get all Tuesday nights and Sunday mornings off. I would like to make myself available to boaters that might need a partner when I have those times off from work. It's better than just camping out at the ramp in the odd chance that someone would like a partner. My thought also is that this could be a chance to involve more anglers. I am sure that there are some boaters and non-boaters that just don't think to participate because they do not have a partner. 

I have no problems fishing with several different people over the course of the season. It might also be possible that I might find someone to partner up with on a regular basis and that would give me incentive to work harder at getting the tourney dates off that are needed.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

OK here you go. Anyone needing a partner or anyone that would like to partner up put your name on here and we'l try to hook you up with someone. Better hurry, we start May 16th. at O'shaugnessy.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll be fishing the BASS Federation regional that weekend. Figures! 

If anyone needs a Tuesday night partner, just let me know.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I am also looking for a partner. I am at OSU and don't have my boat up here and the tournaments back in Cincinnati are to far to drive to. If anyone is interested, let me know and we'll take Dale's $$


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I am also interested in the tourneys on sunday thats morning or evening . What is the HP limit at osha and griggs.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

unlimited HP on both fish. These are Sunday mornings from 6:30-12:30. I'd really be glad to have you join us. Lots of nice guys and a chance to win a little money. The first Sunday one is at O'shaugnessy on May 16th. I will be in Canada but my partner will be there to run it.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

sounds like a good idea i will have to check on some items either get a trolling motor and use my boat or see if my buddy wants to do them in his of pair up with some one until i get the trollling motor on my boat. the morning deal would work great even if i have to work on sunday i can fish then go to work. if anyone needs a partner let me know or as soon as my boat is ready i may have an open seat.


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

I heard that the Tuesdays may start tomorrow - can anyone verify before I lug all my gear to work with me?

Thanks!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Nope they will not start until later, maybe a week or two anyway If Garry can get off work he'll hold them while I'm in Canada. If not When I get back, towards the end of the month. I'd say May 25th, looks like the date.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a tenative schedule for our Sunday tournaments. A few might change do to Open our club tournaments being held on the same date or times. Any changes will be posted here.

O'Shaugnessy **** Griggs
5/16 ----------- 5/23
5/30 ----------- 6/6
XXX ----------- 6/20 June 13th. cancelled (open at Griggs)
6/27 ----------- 7/4
7/11 ----------- 7/18
7/25 ----------- 8/1
8/8 ------------ 8/15
8/22 ----------- 8/25 
9/5 ------------ 9/12
9/19 -----------------------------


All starting times are 6:30 AM unless there isn't enough light 
to safely start. All tournaments will be at least 6 hours long. Normal check in times will be 1 - hour before starting time. Entry fees are $20.00 per person including big bass. Team limits are 6 for a 2- man team. 5- for a single. Anyone having questions please contact me @ [email protected]. or Garry @ [email protected] Thanks, Dale & Garry.

Please check back here for any up dates or changes .


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

How many boats do you usually have each sunday. This may work out good for me is there any age limit for my boat partner thought about using my 11yr old boy on days when i don't have to go to work after fishing.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Dale & Garry usually have a good turn out with any where from 20-30 boats . If you could make it to some of them I gaurantee that you will be hooked .  Their tournaments are very fun to fish and it seems that everyone is very happy that fishes them . I have rarely heard any complaints as far as the way they opperate or about any-one being unsportsman like at their events .


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish, as Hydra said we get any where from 25-30 boats sometimes more. As for age! any youngster 12 and under fish free. They are welcome anytime! Hope to see you at them, Dale


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

looking for a trolling motor if i get it and get it installed by the 16th i will fish it on may 16th and then have to be at the air port to fly to chicago by 5pm sunday night.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys. I just want to let everyone know that the Tuesday nighters will start once Dale gets back. We are real busy at work and i am just afraid something will come up and i won't be able to get off work. Sorry.... 

Sunday tournament is on for this Sunday at O'Shaughnessy. 6:30 AM to 12:30 PM.

See ya Sunday
GarryS.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

how did the tourny go any info.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Is Griggs on the 23rd still a go? I know the water is insanely high and muddy...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

GRIGGS FOR THE 23 RD. is cancelled do to high water and real muddy. I'll try next Tuesday. Also just got home from Canada and way to tired to do tomorrow night.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Glad to see you are back home and safe Dale!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Our schedule calls for us to be at O'Shaugnessy this Sunday, (30th) I'll check the river conditions tomorrow and Saurday and post here. If the rain doesn't last to long I hope we can get out. Check back Saturday for sure.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I checked today about 2:00. The water is dirty but good level and not much junk. We will be there Tomorrow 30th. We start at 6:30 so be there early to sign up and get launched. Hope to see ya there.


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

need partner for sunday, (I use cranks & worms mostly )


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hope to see you Edd. Remember you can have 5 fish, a team only 6. So you have a real shot at it all. I'l be there about 5:15 or so. Look for my white champion boat to sign in.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Edd you using your boat, i was thinking of fishing it tomorrow if you needed a partner. Was going to use my boat but have to do some live well work first. Let me know. Also can someone give me directions to the ramp i will be coming down 71 from the fredericktown area. Let me know if you can otherwise iam going to knox in the morning.


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

using my boat ( a javelin ) FISH4FUN we can fish together -----71 to 36/37 go west to delaware 23 (main drag in delaware)go south on route 23 to HOME road(about4 miles )turn right-Home road to the river & ramp(about 5 miles)


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

The ramp is at Home Road. Hope you guys make it. We'll be checking in by my boat. Can't miss us. We start at 6:30 so be there before that to draw your starting position and get launched.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

ok i will be there i know were your at with those directions, i will try to be there around 5:30 or 6am.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We had 15 boats show up today. Some nice fish were caught. 30 largemouth were brouht in no Smallies today. Here are the results.

1st. Tom & Shane
6- bass 10.25 lbs.

2nd. Chris & Mike
5-bass 8.48 lbs.
also big bass 3.80 lbs. This is two in a row for them.

3rd. Mark & Marty
4- bass 5.69 lbs.

We will be at Griggs next Sunday June 6th. Lets hope the weather turns in our favor.

Not sure of Tuesday yet, depends on if we get more Rain. I'll post here as soon as I decide. Thanks everyone.


----------



## HawgDawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Great to see you back Dale.. hope you had a great time in the "Great White North"! Sounds like a great time had by all! 
If I don't have to go help my friend coach Tuesday night, I should be there if it is a go........ and I am looking forward to it


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Had a good time today thanks for the extra seat edd, boated some fish just weren't big enough fish. I did go to knox from 4 to 8pm boated 4 small LM and one nice crappie. Good day fishing all in all. Thanks to Dale and Garry also for having the tournys.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad you had a good time. Hope we see you more often. Like you we ended up with two keepers, and a few smaller ones. I did catch a nice crappie though!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Dale and Garry working so hard I think they broke a sweat, Man retirement is so hard.


----------



## HawgDawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Any news on tonight's S/T?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweet pic. Dale...thanks for making Garry wear his shirt for the photo


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry guys, River is high, and muddy also lots of debree floating. Calling for heavy rain later today also. unless it really get bad next week we'll be there. Sorry about all this but I've been really busy with other things (Family) and vacation. Family is always first. I hope things settle down now and I can get them started.


----------



## HawgDawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the update Dale.... family IS ALWAYS first!!! No agruements from anyone on that. My partner and I will be there when the river calms and everything returns to "normal" :v)


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Two thing to bring attention too.

#1- This Sunday we are at Griggs, if the weather stays as they say it will it should be a great day. The river will also clear up (SOME)  We start at 6:30.

#2. The June 13th. tournament scheduled at O'Shaugnessy is cancelled. There is an open at Griggs that day and I'd like as many of you that can fish it. 
Any question let me know.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice to see you're canceling for the open. that's cool Dale. I like to donate to as many local club opens as i can. I'm glad to see your support. Unfortunately, I'll be at pleasant hill that day...lucky for you(haha)


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Any open seats for monday or tuesday??? I want to win one of these things before I go back to cincy for the summer.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We had a nice day to be out. Water was still muddy but fish were caught. 12 teams fished, here are the results.

1st. place
Kenny & Curt
6-bass 10.47 lbs.

2nd. place
Walt & Gordy
5-bass 6.47 lbs.

3rd. place
DaleM. & Garry S.
4-bass 6.23 lbs.

4th. place
Shane & Gordon
4-bass 5.67 lbs.

5th. place
Dave & Chris
3-bass 4.41 lbs.

23 bass were weighed. All were released alive.

Next week we will not hold a tournament because of the open at Griggs. We would like anyone wanting to fish to fish the open. June 20 Garry will be at Griggs again. I will be at Tappen to help clean up after the outing. Hope to see lots of you at the outing.

Bigmanfishing stopped by to say hello and meet a few of us. Nice meeting you. Hope to see you again. Get the new boat out and learn it Bigman.

Thanks everyone the came out today. Dale & Garry


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

What about Tuesday June 8?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

As of right now we will be at Griggs. I've had the flu last night and today unless I get worse I'll be there. Times will be 6:00 until 9:00. I'll post if any thing changes.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Dale, you got the flu from all that dirty Canadian air, had to get back to the states for the clean stuff.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it's the other way around. This air here is not good! I did see the doc today and got DRUGS now


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Dale on drugs. Now THAT is something I'd never have thought...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

WE had a great turnout but slow fishing.17 boats brought in 21 bass. Here's the results.

1st. place
Brian & Mike
5-bass 7.14 lbs.
Also Big bass- 3.04 lbs

2nd. place
Kenny & Jason
5-bass 7.13 lbs.

3rd. place
Boyd & Scott
3- bass 5.04 lbs.

Nice evening to be out. The water is getting better but still has a way to go. Remember we will not be having a tournament this Sunday. There is an open at Griggs that we'd like to see you fish if you want to get out. Thanks to everyone thatcame out last night. See you next Tuesday.


----------



## wanna-b-angler (Apr 10, 2004)

i was wondering if anyone has an open seat for that open?


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Is there more info on this Open on sunday somewhere?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

try this:
June 13th Griggs Reservoir Open~Outcast B/M

DJ Plotner 614/889-9092 Email: DJ 
[email protected];


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

i might have a open seat in my small johnboat for the open tomorrow. especially if one knows the details.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Ok, thanks Dale. 

Would you also by chance know the entry fees and big bass fees?


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

are you guys having a tourny the 4th of july on sunday just curious if so were is it at.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, we sure are. We'll be at O'Shaugnessy. Hope you make it!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I think this tournament is worth the trip. Does anyone know the entrance fee? BTW, this topic should always be first in this thread.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

King, if you asking about our tournament the entry fee is $20.00 per person. If it's not about ours what are you refering to?


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I just didn't look close enough. I think to the heat got to me today.Whew!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I un-stuck this thread today since we have the schedule posted above. Any questions PM me. Thanks, Dale


----------

